

Crispr: A game-changing genetic engineering technique - epenn
http://sitn.hms.harvard.edu/flash/2014/crispr-a-game-changing-genetic-engineering-technique/

======
w1ntermute
The original publication from 2012, in _Science_ :
[http://www.sciencemag.org/content/337/6096/816.short](http://www.sciencemag.org/content/337/6096/816.short)

And the PDF: [http://genetics.wustl.edu/bio5491/files/2013/03/Jinek-
et.-al...](http://genetics.wustl.edu/bio5491/files/2013/03/Jinek-
et.-al.-2012.pdf)

------
robbiep
Wow - genetics has changed a lot since I finished my major in 2009 (as you
would expect). Back then all the rage was siRNA and I had never heard of
CRISPR despite many projects and a deep interest in bacterial and
bacteriophage biochemistry

